# kitty stuck in bird feeder!



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

_A ginger-and-white feline nicknamed Butterscotch has been spotted numerous times with a small bird feeder stuck on its head in a Brandon, Man., neighbourhood._

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/sufferin-succotash-manitoba-neighbourhood-looks-cat-stuck-bird-174729928.html


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No food or water for a WEEK???!!! Poor guy, you'd think they can do SOMETHING for him.


----------



## ttilmo (Oct 31, 2007)

Surely someone has tried to help the poor little guy. Is there an update on this story?


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

And as someone commented...could the authorities not use some sort of tranquilizer dart?


----------

